

Show HN: Voice controlled 2048 - jimauthors
http://rumple.github.io/2048voice

======
jimauthors
Did it just to join the bandwagon. Click on the mic and give voice commands.
Anything with "up", "down", "left" and "right" moves the pieces. "Restart"
restarts the game.

